# Wie komm ich wieder zurück



## Trenix (16. Mai 2012)

Moin Moin


Ich hab da ein Problem ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Ich war gestern in dem Wüsten Gebiet unterwegs,bevor ich off gehen wollte bin ich noch einen Freund helfen.
Ich hab mich dann zu ihm hin geportet und wir haben zusammen gequestet fast zum schluß sind wir dann in ein Dungeon
gegangen( Er war noch im Hinterland) wo ein Dialog Fenster kam was darin stand hab ich leider nicht gelesen .
Als wir schlafen gehen wollten, wollte ich mich wieder zu meinem quest stand porten allerdings konnte ich mich nicht mehr in die
Wüste Porten sondern landete immer in der ersten Stadt.

Wie komme ich jetzt am besten wieder in die Wüste?


----------



## Fedaykin (16. Mai 2012)

Trenix schrieb:


> ( Er war noch im Hinterland) wo ein Dialog Fenster kam was darin stand hab ich leider nicht gelesen .



Großes Tennis....


----------



## floppydrive (16. Mai 2012)

Hauptmenü - > Questauswahl hf


----------

